# [GPU-Z 0.7.8] Cannot dump BIOS - Gainward 750 Ti GS



## nsx0r (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello,

I cannot save BIOS to file with GPU-Z but it works with Gainward EXPERTool.

Any idea why?

Cheers.


----------



## StefanM (Jul 24, 2014)

What happens if you use NVFlash manually?
I get an error message as seen in screenshot (with EVGA though) and system becomes unresponsive.
(I had no time to try with 5.166 yet)


----------



## nsx0r (Jul 24, 2014)

With NVFlash the dump works but then the system becomes very unresponsive (massive non-stop system lag, only fixed by rebooting, same as GPU-Z)






 BIOS file has the same checksum as the one dumped from Gainward EXPERTool.

BTW while saving the BIOS with EXPERTool, the monitor goes back to default resolution (800x600 or something) before going back to normal desktop resolution, dunno if that helps!


----------



## StefanM (Jul 25, 2014)

nsx0r said:


> BTW while saving the BIOS with EXPERTool, the monitor goes back to default resolution (800x600 or something) before going back to normal desktop resolution, dunno if that helps!



Interesting, so EXPERTool deactivates the GPU (respectively the kernel mode driver) temporarily.
With the same effect like uninstalling the GeForce driver as NVFlash recommends.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 25, 2014)

I just downloaded latest Gainward Expertool and it uses NVFlash version 5.165 (unpacks it during runtime to temp directory and deletes afterward)

Can you try if 5.166 hangs your system too or if it works properly ?


----------



## StefanM (Jul 25, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> I just downloaded latest Gainward Expertool and it uses NVFlash version 5.165 (unpacks it during runtime to temp directory and deletes afterward)
> 
> Can you try if 5.166 hangs your system too or if it works properly ?



The 5.166 version i got failed, because it has a vendor lock for Hewlett Packard 
5.165 behaves like 5.163, i.e i have to uninstall GeForce driver for successful operations.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2388/nvflash-5-165-for-windows/

Extracted for you, from Expertool

Please try it


----------



## nsx0r (Jul 25, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2388/nvflash-5-165-for-windows/
> 
> Extracted for you, from Expertool
> 
> Please try it



Thank you, I tried this version but the system lagged like hell just like the previous version, had to reboot.

I uninstalled nVidia drivers and tried again : no problem that time!






Does that mean the drivers prevent eeprom access?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 26, 2014)

If NVIDIA added that warning to the screenshot, then I'd guess that's the case.

Some kind of GPU engineering fuckup, otherwise they'd have put some workaround into nvflash


----------



## StefanM (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks like the issue is gone with 5.190
Warning message is still there, but no more timeout or freezing with GeForce driver installed


```
NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.190)
Simplified Version For OEM Only

Adapter: GeForce GTX 750 Ti  (10DE,1380,3842,3757) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.

Warning: Please make sure no Nvidia Display Driver is installed before continue
  Else update may fail, and system may crash!
Press 'y' to continue (any other key to abort):  

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Reading adapter firmware image...
IFR Data Size  : 1468 bytes
IFR CRC32  : 11B2E5A6
IFR Image Size  : 1536 bytes
IFR Image CRC32  : 0082CCE3
IFR Subsystem ID  : 3842-3757
Image Size  : 167424 bytes
Version  : 82.07.25.00.53
~CRC32  : 97B72B01
Subsystem ID  : 3842-3757
Hierarchy ID  : Normal Board
Chip SKU  : 400-0
Project  : 2010-0050
CDP  : N/A
Build Date  : 12/27/13
Modification Date  : 02/25/14
UEFI Support  : Yes
UEFI Version  : 0x10028 (Nov  7 2013 @ 17238399 )
UEFI Variant Id  : 0x0000000000000005 ( GM1XX )
UEFI Signer(s)  : Microsoft Corporation UEFI CA 2011
Saving of image completed.
```


----------



## ryanly (Oct 24, 2014)

StefanM said:


> What happens if you use NVFlash manually?
> I get an error message as seen in screenshot (with EVGA though) and system becomes unresponsive.
> (I had no time to try with 5.166 yet)


 
please tell me: nvflash 5.166 download addess, Thank you.


----------

